
Teddy Roosevelt Would Not Understand the E.U.’s Antitrust Fine (2017) - Tomte
https://www.newyorker.com/business/adam-davidson/teddy-roosevelt-wouldnt-understand-the-eus-antitrust-fine-against-google
======
howard941
This deeply misleading piece misrepresents the history of antitrust, pretends
the Borkian price metric is the only valid measure of consumer harm, conflates
antitrust with monopoly, and much more.

